# pyoderma? papules/hives? or just allergies?



## hapixbuni (May 27, 2009)

diesel my 2.5 year pitbull mix has had what i thought were hives on and off for several months now. i never really thought much us it because i never see him itching or anything and they havnt broken open or bled or anything like that. normally i see them along his back as just raised bumps under the fur (when i try to part fur i cant really find anything). along his groin area though there seems to be what look like pimples. he used to have them up his belly occasionally and sometimes under his arms. he also seems to be getting really thin fur as well. 
i never thought it could be a skin infection before looking through some threads on here and seeing similar pix of pyoderma. decided to put some pictures on in case any of you who have dealt with this can add your input. 

i just started a benadryl regimen with him (should be getting 3 tabs, only gave him 2 tonight to see if that knocks him out too much 1st). we'll be setting up a vet visit soon but until then just wanted to get some of yalls feedbacks. 

in the pix you can t really see the ones on his back but in person they look like a lot of raised spots, some of the spots have lost hair all of a sudden though and those are the white areas on him in the pix.

he isnt on the best of food anymore but will be once the funds get a little better, for now hes on purina one lamb and rice. so i know food allergy is a possible reason for all this as well.

thanks everyone!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i don't think it's pyoderma. you would see broken skin and moister in the bumps. probably allergy.
it's always hard to tell the source with allergies. could be any number of things. food the most likely. but also household cleaning products. detergents. fertilizers. insectisides. or even things like rug fibers.
the benedryl will help. but the first thing you need to is a food change. otherwise your just working against yourself.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah my dog is on Acana Regionals Pacifica. It's expensive but I used to feed him 3-4 cups of cheaper food and now he gets 1 cup of Acana. It's cheaper to feed better. it's $70 for the 28.6lb bag and lasts me about 100 days.

Could also be mange or some other parasite but I would spend money on food before going to a vet about just allergies. If you need heart worm meds go, bug allergy testing is about $300-500 depending and isn't always 100 anyway. I recently read about local honey helping with allergies for dogs like it does with humans. I just got back from a honey store and got some pollen too. I usually have to give benedryl in the spring with allergies season, so I'm trying to avoid having to put my boy back onto it. There are so many things to try to change. You can't change everything at once or you won't know what the allergy is. Change food first wait at least 4 to see a difference before you change something else.

If you can't afford Acana's grain free regionals, you should go grain free and get off the McDonald's like food you're feeding her  Chicken or beef kibbles are more frequently causing allergies as well in regards to protein allergies so its best to start with A grain free kibble and the main protein source being Duck.

Switch your food gradually over 7-10 days. Don't do it instantly.

I would get my dogs allergies under control with Benadryl and then wait for it to clear up and stop Benadryl when I swapped the food. If you keep medicating you won't discover the problem. But I also isn't figure it out til mid winter 1 ands half years after starting. It's a process! Benadryl is a life saver but gets expensive also 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## krennna0510 (Nov 22, 2017)

*my dog has the same weird spots*

I know the post is from a few years ago, but my dog's skin looks exactly like this! I have changed her food and it seemed to be going away more so in the summer. Once it got cold again she got more bumps. I think it may just be from the house we live in, even though we have redone everything. She got it though when we moved here, they were almost like pimples you could pop. Well, now they are just raised, but losing the hair and is bald. Antibiotic and medicated shampoo have not worked. Not sure what to do. How did it turn out with your dog?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What you are describing sounds like allergies. What are you feeding?


----------



## virginiamarie (Dec 13, 2019)

I know your post is old but this sounds like what our puppy has! We've tried everythig and our vet is so confused he wants to biopsy! Any luck in finding out what is was??


----------



## avinav1260 (Aug 2, 2019)

virginiamarie said:


> I know your post is old but this sounds like what our puppy has! We've tried everythig and our vet is so confused he wants to biopsy! Any luck in finding out what is was??


I've had same problem with my 15months old Pitbull. He's been itching on and off throughout his life, while I was trying to figure out the issue. He has been on antibiotics and cortisteroids in the past. But I think I'm figuring it out. I've tried many combinations. Starting from grain free to kibble to raw and whatnot. I think the home made wheat flatbreads was one of the causes of allergy (though not sure yet).

But I've started giving him a through dip with lime sulphur solution diluted with water. Also massaging with a mixture of coconut oil, boric powder, camphor and kerosene. I think it's working for him. He's better now. Not itchy for the past few weekd. Bumps and cracks are disappearing.

I think apart from what you apply one of the vital point is his/her feed. A healthy immune can handle many unwanted things. Start including omega fatty acids, probiotics and Enzymes. If you can't afford the cost, search for DIY things. There are a ton in YT. Exercising is another important aspect of a healthy puppy.

Try as much probabilities. Medicines are just shortcuts. Try to find a holistic solution. That's a long term solution and a way of life.


----------



## Anthony deziel (Dec 19, 2021)

This is Rex my pitbull, does anyone here knows what's wrong with him. Please I need immediate care.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like a bad allergic reaction. He may need a vet to get the strong stuff.


----------

